# Smoke ring



## retparatrooper (May 10, 2017)

I'm new to smoking, but I've successfully smoked wings, ribs, boston butt, London broil, brisket and pork tenderloin.

My question is this: While I have gotten awesome flavor from my smoker, I don't see a "smoke ring".  1) does it matter? and if it does 2) how do I achieve it?

I'm using a Masterbuilt 30" Electric with Hickory, Applewood, or Mesquite chips. I've also varied what liquid to use. So far I've tried Apple juice, water, and several different beers to include Guiness and a locally brewed Blackberry Oatmeal Stout (which added some really good flavor to a pork tenderloin).

thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2017)

You won't get a smoke ring with an electric smoker, but it doesn't matter.

The smoke ring does not add any flavor.

Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 10, 2017)

Generally speaking you will not get a smoke ring with an electric smoker. The process of actual wood or charcoal burning produces a gas Nitric Oxide and Coarbon Dioxide and reacts with the myoglobin in the protein of the meat. You may get a slight pinkish color with chips or pellets, but nothing penetrating like using wood or charcoal.

What this means to you is, you shouldn't expect a pronounced smoke ring in your electric Masterbuilt. Nor should you feel the need to produce it. It has been well established that a smoke ring contributes no additional value, flavor, or any other attribute other than a *visual* one.

One more obscure fact you should know that the ring stops growing when the meat hits about 170°F and myoglobin loses its oxygen retaining ability.


----------



## dave schiller (May 10, 2017)

Here's a link to an article on smoke rings.  It pretty much verifies what Browneyes said.

http://www.genuineideas.com/ArticlesIndex/srasmokeringmoist.html


----------



## jokensmoken (May 10, 2017)

I don't get a smoke ring using my propane smoker either and it used to buy me to no end but it is exactly as browneyesvictim says...it just doesn't matter...yeah it looks cool but doesn't add a darn thing to the taste.


----------



## shyzabrau (May 10, 2017)

Dave Schiller said:


> Here's a link to an article on smoke rings.  It pretty much verifies what Browneyes said.
> 
> http://www.genuineideas.com/ArticlesIndex/srasmokeringmoist.html


That was a very interesting article. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 14, 2017)

I've never got any smoke ring with my MES 30 and probably never will.  Don't really care 'cause aside from looking good, it adds exactly nothing to the taste of the meat.

Gary


----------



## jimmyinsd (May 16, 2017)

I am just curious who decided that a smoke ring is some sort of badge of honor for Q?  I have had some pretty crappy Q that had a beautiful smoke ring.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 16, 2017)

As I understand it, a smoke ring s supposed to indicate a low slow cook using wood.
It's supposed to prove the meat was cooked properly and you, as the put master, know what you're doing.
And, I agree, I've had some real good looking brisket with great smoke ring that was pretty sub par...and some cooked on propane and electric smokers that were fabulous.


----------



## retparatrooper (May 17, 2017)

Thanks for the input. My only other attempt at smoking prior to getting the Masterbuilt 30" electric was adding chips to my Akorn. You've all been very helpful.


----------



## jimmyinsd (May 17, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> As I understand it, a smoke ring s supposed to indicate a low slow cook using wood.
> It's supposed to prove the meat was cooked properly and you, as the put master, know what you're doing.
> And, I agree, I've had some real good looking brisket with great smoke ring that was pretty sub par...and some cooked on propane and electric smokers that were fabulous.


Yep,  it used to mean something,  but when people started cooking for physical appearance over taste i think it really lost its meaning.  hell you can chemically induce a smoke ring with curing salts if I remember correctly (nitrate/nitrite/pink salt... cant remember for sure)  either way,  my advice is dont worry about a smoke ring as long as the end product is pleasing to the palate.


----------



## fwismoker (May 17, 2017)

Although smoke ring doesn't give flavor...It often accompanies great flavor when you have a good clean fire that created it!


----------



## Dakotakid701 (Oct 1, 2022)

I agree with Browneyes, it only means a low slow cook with alot of smoke but you cant taste the smoke ring. As long as your happy.


----------

